# Versatrans Transfer issue



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

I just received my 4th or 5th order from Versatrans and have been very happy up until this order. I printed at recommended heat for regular transfers (380) high pressure and it was obvious the ink was not adhering to the garment. I could peel it off with my finger. At higher temperatures the ink became tacky and would not release from the paper. The biggest issue of all was regardless of temperature or pressure, the white in the design had a TON of ink left on the transfer sheet. I could scrape it off the sheet for the entire design. Certain spots in the design (regardless of where the transfer was placed on the platen) had issues all together. Pictures are included showing all of this.



Am I doing something wrong? I have used them in the past and just finished printing another order from them last week. No issues at all. I will be contacting them in the morning any will update with their response.


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

I use Versatrans a lot.
Whenever I encounter a problem, I email the "artwork" email and I usually get a reply right away.
If they think the batch you received was a bad one, they will usually send you the replacement right away.

Their customer support is pretty good.

Kay


----------



## MauiCustomTshirt (Mar 26, 2011)

We have been using Versatranz for many years and have been very happy with there product and customer service. Especially the EPT's. We rarely have issues. But, when we do, a phone call to Versatranz takes care of it right away.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

After contacting Versatrans like you recommended they pressed one of the prints they held on to and revised the application directions to 370, less pressure to fully transfer the white color, and a repress to fully adhere the red and yellow colors. They were very quick to respond and it worked so I was very happy. We wound up redoing 10 garments on a 80 garment order. Tough learning curve but we got through it. Thanks!


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

What kind of transfer is it?

I think I usually press plasticol from them at 350.


----------



## seaygraphics (Jan 8, 2010)

Another thing that can cause ink to not adhere is if printing on 100% cotton shirts and not thoroughly pre-heating you garment to remove all the moisture. The steam will cool down the ink and not allow it to cure.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

This was one of their standard transfers and we definitely preheated the garments. I just found it strange that the white ink was so different in application than the other two inks, being all 3 are standard Versatrans colors.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

bigred023 said:


> This was one of their standard transfers and we definitely preheated the garments. I just found it strange that the white ink was so different in application than the other two inks, being all 3 are standard Versatrans colors.



Is this one an EPT? Extra white on the back and did you select the color of the shirt it was made for?


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

It is not an EPT and all of the garments were properly selected. I printed the last few today and was truly disappointed with overall performance. The biggest reason being they don't advertise the need for multiple presses at different temperatures because one color is "finicky" in their words. While it worked, many garments were runnied after incomplete transfers of the red and yellow colors, even after following their directions to print at a lower temperature. The red and yellow were almost completely different from the white. While I greatly appreciate their work to at least allow me to finish my transfers, I am still disappointed in the fact this still resulted in sub par performance and multiple presses to achieve a finished product.


----------



## themuntzson (Mar 3, 2015)

Where did you buy that transfer from? I had a similar issue??!!


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

This was a versatrans transfer


----------



## DBurke (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds like a heat issue have you checked your press with a temp gun yet?


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Not a heat issue, all other transfers are perfect. Again, one color transfers perfectly across the entire design, the other two don't or visa versa. It depends on what temp I transfer at according to the manufacture.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

I should clarify when I mean "all other transfers" I am referring to transfers from different orders and other vendors


----------



## dragontees (Jan 29, 2015)

Try lowering the temperature to 360 for 6 to 8 seconds, that should solve your problem if not then try 350 for the same time, if the problem persist, is that when they printed the designs, they let it dry for too long, a way to confirm that is... scratch it off with your finger and if its hard and really dry then it has been for too long on the dryer machine. Good luck


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

We did try lowering the temperature and the yellow and red colors would not even transfer at those temps. The white was beautiful but the red and yellow stayed on the paper.


----------



## dragontees (Jan 29, 2015)

ok, when that happens don't completely peel it off, just peel it slowly and if you see that any of the colors did not come off the paper, just iron it again right at that moment, don't worry about doing it twice in the same spot, but normally you shouldn't have to do that in order for you to print your t-shirts. I'd say definitely is the transfer that are defected from the company that you got it. Sometimes believe it or not the manufacturers always are playing around to minimize their costs (chemicals) I do refer in this case to the ink company that sometimes not even the company who prints the designs realize that.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

dragontees said:


> ok, when that happens don't completely peel it off, just peel it slowly and if you see that any of the colors did not come off the paper, just iron it again right at that moment, don't worry about doing it twice in the same spot, but normally you shouldn't have to do that in order for you to print your t-shirts. I'd say definitely is the transfer that are defected from the company that you got it. Sometimes believe it or not the manufacturers always are playing around to minimize their costs (chemicals) I do refer in this case to the ink company that sometimes not even the company who prints the designs realize that.


I would imagine this could be an issue, because this is the first issue I have had with them. Unfortunately it resulted in significant losses for this order. I guess this is a time to try out some other venders. Thanks to everyone for your help and input.


----------



## viktorwiener (Aug 7, 2013)

I got a similar issue with my Versa transfers as well, the ink is peeling off the garment after the first wash, and I can even just scratch it off quite easily.

I've followed all the instructions(preheat the plate, pre press the shirts, time, temperature, and the pressure is definitely on the firm side, I even repress with a teflon sheet to be sure), but the ink isn't sticking well to the shirts, and some of the artwork became wrinkly after the wash.
I press on 100% cotton, then I wash with cold water.
Also tried dropping the temp all the way down to 360, and press a bit longer like 12 seconds, sadly it didn't help at all.

I'm only pressing Versatrans samples at the moment, and I would really like to order from these guys, because I love how soft the prints feel on the garments, but I can't sell these shirts to anyone if the ink is coming off so easy.

Any tips!? :-/


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Take pictures, send them to their support email, and hopefully they can assist you. What I wound up doing was pressing at the lower temperature to get a complete transfer then heating the press up to 380 and repressing with a sheet of parchment paper. Adhered the ink to the garment to a point where I felt comfortable with it.


----------



## viktorwiener (Aug 7, 2013)

bigred023 said:


> Take pictures, send them to their support email, and hopefully they can assist you. What I wound up doing was pressing at the lower temperature to get a complete transfer then heating the press up to 380 and repressing with a sheet of parchment paper. Adhered the ink to the garment to a point where I felt comfortable with it.


Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a shot!
This is my second sample pack from them, they've been very helpful, I'm pretty sure I am the one who is messing up, just trying to find out what am I doing wrong!?


----------

